# Meadow hay?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone give their rats meadow hay for bedding and to nibble on? 

For example, one with added dandelion and camomile. Something like this one: http://www.petsathome.com/find/cate...ood/product-is-21898/pgs-is-27#product-detail


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine do well with it. I haven't heard them sneeze at all. It makes the room smell so fresh.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Mine do well with it. I haven't heard them sneeze at all. It makes the room smell so fresh.


Do you just give them a little bit for bedding or use it as a main substrate for the cage?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I put the hay in a dishwashing tub and they do the spreading. So it ends up all over the towels. Sweet little mess makers


----------

